
Show HN: Bookmark manager with ability to group and share related bookmarks - hnbkmark
https://www.trouvr.com/
======
hnbkmark
Hi, I have been a reader of HN, but this is my first project and posting - I
created a bookmark manager for capturing favorite urls - that can be grouped
by topic (on boards) and shared with others. It is completely free. It needs
login (email optional) to create links, but no login needed to view shared
boards.

You can view shared boards via:
[https://www.trouvr.com/explore](https://www.trouvr.com/explore)

------
blader_johny
Have you considered tag based grouping? Just grouping manually is not
different to the native Chrome bookmark manager...

